# college bookstores and Ereaders...



## pkbrent (Dec 9, 2011)

My son is in college and his college bookstore is run by B&N.  I think he was brainwashed while buying his text books and then spent some of his financial aid $ on the Nook.  I think this is a scam actually, to only have one type of Ereader available in the bookstore.  There's a lot of advertising about how he then can put his textbooks on the Nook (only).  I really don't know what goes on with text book companies.  Maybe some of them signed an exclusive deal for the Nook? Maybe Amazon doesn't have a foothold in college bookstores?  I think it would benefit the students if they had competition between the Ereader companies.  Then maybe the ridiculous prices on textbooks would go down.


----------



## Moony (May 30, 2010)

I'm a college student myself  Our bookstores are run independently. My brother went to a college where they had books through B & N as well. I got my Kindle with intentions of putting college textbooks on it but I never went through with it. It's much cheaper to find the books used, buy them and use them through the semester, and then sell them to another college student. That way you can use the money from selling the books to buy books for the next semester. I use my Kindle for leisure reading only


----------

